# bodging a Sturmey 4 speed.



## bonk man (29 May 2010)

just been wrestling with a slack 4 speed shifter. The spring had gone weak and
snapped when I tried to bend it to put things right.... grrr

I looked at a 3 speed shifter and decided to use the spring out of that, the
pawl is too short so I ground down the 4 speed one at the pivot end to make it
take the spring [ coil type ] and still fit in the shell when it is squeezed
back together..

The problem with the spring is the back part is supposed to rest on the shell
above the cable hole, it is too short to do this on the 4 speed shell so I
drilled a tiny hole just to above the area where the spring ends are supposed to
rest and put a split pin through for the ends to rest on..

Blimey... it appears to work, I had to tweak the spring as I drilled the hole
too low, but the pawl engages the ratchet part in a positive fashion so I am
hoping the gears now work as they should..

I am about to put the thing back on the bike... wish me luck.. 

Yesssssss it works....... :troll::troll:


----------



## bonk man (29 May 2010)

pics are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/67774599@N00/4650200926/ and here http://www.flickr.com/photos/67774599@N00/4649583803/
includes directions for doing the bodge. 

This bodge has made the thing work properly... I did have to think about it for a while..


----------



## bobg (29 May 2010)

BTW if anyone finds original 3 speed shifters a bit inconvienent then a ordinary downtube shifter works. A 4 speed shifter is a tad too much for it though


----------



## bonk man (30 May 2010)

It is all so tense in 1st gear.... just waiting for it to slip back into 2nd at the steepest honk  

I have been out on a 70miler today on the Moulton with the bodged lever and it worked really well, not one slip and we went up a few hills with more than one arrow... [ Forest of Dean  ] 
It actually felt spooky not having it jump out of gear...


----------

